# Painting a cast iron baseboard



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I will be installing a new cast iron baseboard in my bathroom. The guy at the HVAC shop recommended I clean it with steel wool & acetone before painting, and that I could use regular wall paint . 

I've had issues with rust on the previous metal radiator cover that was in this room. The radiator is gray and at the store they told me it's primed. 

Do I just rub it down with the steel wool, then wipe on the acetone with a rag? Would it be best to prime it first with rustoleum spray paint? Any advice to make sure this doesn't rust or peel in the future? It's a bathroom so humidity will also be a factor.

Thanks.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

If it's already primed, I would disregard the HVAC guy's advise, he was probably thinking of raw cast, which could have oils on it from processing.
Your choice of paint is important though, because of the wet location. If it's near the toilet, there will likely be more of a chance of premature surface failure.... in spots.... if you know what I mean. (especially if you have kids....)

DM


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

The guy who told me it was primed still recommended acetone. It's a medium-dark gray color, not sure if it's actually primed or not. 

What paint choice would you use? I would prefer to paint it the same color as the wall.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

There are paint guys here that have way more experience and knowledge than I do, so I'll just say that if it were me, I'd go with Rustoleum products simply for the reason I've never had problems with them. Of course, avoid the bigbox el-cheapo paints....

DM


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

I wonder if I can prime/paint with rustoleum white then do a topcoat with my wall paint...Or just prime with rustoleum first.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd hold off a bit before jumping into it. Wait for the guys here who do it for a living to chime in. You may just save yourself a lot of extra work and grief.

DM


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Oh, I'm not doing it for a few weeks. I have time


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, then you are doing it exactly right. Preparation is the key to a long lasting finish, for sure.
You'll get the best advise right here.

DM


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Yes, you can use the same paint that's used on your wall on your radiator, but I would suggest using a 100% acrylic latex, not an oil base, as the latex will withstand the heat better, we paint old cast iron radiators on occasions and use 100% acrylic latex, first make sure its primed, cleaned, then paint


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Is it OK or more desirable to use rustoleum primer then high-heat rustoleum paint? I can just do it white glossy.

I care more about the unit not rusting than I do the color.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

secutanudu said:


> Is it OK or more desirable to use rustoleum primer then high-heat rustoleum paint? I can just do it white glossy.
> 
> I care more about the unit not rusting than I do the color.


A high temp heat paint is not necessary. If they are un-primed then prime them with a DTM primer or Procryl acrylic, you can get both at SW.


----------

